
An expert’s case for nuclear power - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/2020/2/28/21155995/jessica-lovering-nuclear-energy
======
IXxXI
Nuclear energy is but a lame attempt to keep people dependant on governments &
prevent them from generating their own power via solar/wind.

